# Front walkway drainage



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure there's more than one way to handle this, but if its OK with your city/town then I would prefer to go this route. The square represents where I would dig a hole for a sump pit and the line represents the discharge line flowing to the street. As long as you wrap your sump pit with drainage clothe and surround it with lots of gravel, it should do a great job at soaking up all that standing water and pumping it out to the street. My city says its OK to pump rain water into the street, but things are pretty laid back here so I would check with your area to find out.


----------

